# Water Flow Issues, 300 ft. Artesian



## mwoods213 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello everyone...

Ok, I'll try to include as much information as possible - let me know if you need more.

About 3 weeks ago, I noticed that the "water pressure" (or flow) in my upstairs shower was gradually decreasing.  Then I started to notice it at the same bathroom sink, then downstairs in the kitchen.  All fixtures have the same issue - when they are first turned on pressure is good.  After about 30 seconds pressure drops, though never to a trickle or stopping completely.  Both toilets in the house take about 10 minutes to refill after flushing, every time they are flushed.  Just before this post, I flushed a toilet and it was not filling at all - our washing machine was filling and apparently was using all available water.

I have a 300 ft. drilled well, installed in November of 2015.  Everything in this system was brand new in November.  Submersible pump, no filter anywhere on the system.  Water comes in through the basement wall to an expansion tank - 20 gallons - then to my water softener (two tanks, regen every 4 days, very high iron in my area), then to my water heater/through the house.  

Pump cuts on at 40 psi, cuts off at 60 psi, per the control rating.  I have checked the expansion tank pressure with the system drained - it is at 38, so all is good there.  

There are no leaks to be found.  The only pipes that I cannot see or touch are in the walls leading to both showers - everything else is easily accessible.  I've checked all valves - all are wide open.  

Pipes in the house are all copper, 1/4 inch I think.

NH is experiencing a drought at the moment, but none of my neighbors are having this issue so I'm guessing supply is still ok.  Plus, with a 300 foot well, I would imagine it would take a lot for the well to run dry.  Pump cycles normally, and again every single part of this system was brand new in November.  

I'm thinking perhaps this is a clog in the supply line?  Short of replacing piping, what are my options here?  Any thoughts on causes?  

Also, if I do need to replace piping what is your preferred method - PEX?


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 29, 2016)

You say the pump is cycling normally,  so you mean that the pressure goes up when the pump comes on and not down... right?
First thing I would try is to bypass the softener.  If that brings the pressure back, have it looked at.  You said no filters, I assume you mean those 10" big box store filters.


----------



## mwoods213 (Oct 29, 2016)

*You say the pump is cycling normally, so you mean that the pressure goes up when the pump comes on and not down... right?*  Yes, that's right.


*First thing I would try is to bypass the softener. If that brings the pressure back, have it looked at. You said no filters, I assume you mean those 10" big box store filters.*  As soon as I bypassed the softener, pressure is back to normal, even with all faucets running - excellent.  Is there anything that I can do in lieu of calling someone out for this?


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 29, 2016)

mwoods213 said:


> *You say the pump is cycling normally, so you mean that the pressure goes up when the pump comes on and not down... right?*


 Yes, that's right.

*



			First thing I would try is to bypass the softener. If that brings the pressure back, have it looked at. You said no filters, I assume you mean those 10" big box store filters.
		
Click to expand...

*
As soon as I bypassed the softener, pressure is back to normal, even with all faucets running - excellent.  Is there anything that I can do in lieu of calling someone out for this?

Yes, find the OWNER-INSTALL MANUAL.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 29, 2016)

How old is the softener?  Is it new also?  If so, call the people who put it in and let them figure out what went wrong.  If it's old, the mineral inside the tall tank might be all gummed up.  Is the unit backwashing occasionally?  If not, the clock may be kaput and the resin is fouled.


----------



## mwoods213 (Oct 29, 2016)

How old is the softener? Is it new also? If so, call the people who put it in and let them figure out what went wrong. If it's old, the mineral inside the tall tank might be all gummed up. Is the unit backwashing occasionally? If not, the clock may be kaput and the resin is fouled.

Also new - installed in January.  I called and they said try a few manual regens and then set it to regen every night.  It was set for every 4 nights previously.  During all 3 manual regens I've done today, the backwash was fine.  Interestingly enough, while the regen is happening, the faucets in the house have great pressure.  When done, pressure goes back to low.

The company who installed is really good - they are going to come out early next week if this doesn't clear up the issue.  There is a one year warranty on everything - parts, service, etc - so I'm glad this happened before February 2017.  

Thanks for the suggestions - I knew it had to be something simple.  Though I was ready to replumb the place - that would have sucked.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 30, 2016)

When a softener goes into regeneration, it goes into a bypass.  That's why your pressure is good while that's happening.  Either they undersized the unit or the plumbing is too small.  Could also be something got plugged up somehow.  At least you know it's the softener and not your plumbing.


----------

